# Vladimir Knife demo



## David Weatherly (Jan 14, 2009)

Vladimir knife clip from an 07 seminar:





 
David


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

Neat--very economical motion, lots of hard-to-defend circular inside cuts. I'd like to study some of that! Of course, one theory is in such a case, trade a stab for a slash and go home ugly but alive...


----------

